# Going to give up...



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

So about a few minutes after midnight, I get this txt message from my girlfriend, filled with lame excuses and lies, but long story short she said she is leaving me!

So after a year of pouring my heart out and being faithful to her, she dumps me in a txt message, I mean she could have had the decency to tell me in person or at least call me and tell me, but no, its all over in one message....

So I immediately called her back, and we yelled at each other for about 10 minutes, I was loud enough to where I woke up my next door neighbor and he came over to see if everything was alright, but its not.

So I am thinking of just giving up the whole idea of having a relationship at all, or at least until I'm out of college. I am just trying to figure out why it ended this way, so suddenly without any warning...............


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

im sorry to hear that girls are really confusing just do what you think is best


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Yah, after years with an awesome woman, we were engaged and one day she broke up with me, IN A NOTE! and I found out she had been cheating on me! Life isn't fair, but don't give up, there are MANY more fish in the ocean, go fishing! get your mind off things! Good luck


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

Well I know what its like just my issue was after 7 yrs. But your young and its not always good to be so tied down at that age. Go to college and experiance life! I promise you will enjoy it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A college girl I know got dumped by facebook. He just changed his status, so it sent her a message. Whats wrong with people. Miss manners would shoot you, its so rude. I know its scary to talk serious stuff, but really. If you aren't brave enough to talk to someone, you aren't ready to be in a relationship. 

Unless she talks to you, you will never figure it out what was in her mind. Don't hurt your head trying. 

College is tough enough without relationship dramas. I don't agree that you should totally write off the chance of a girlfriend, but you should move it way down your priority list. If it happens even when you are putting success in school and your health (mental and physical) first and second, then it is meant to be. Otherwise, don't sweat it, you are young, there is time.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's what I always thought. Now I'm no longer young, but still single and with no prospects.

Why did it end? That's easy enough; if you're only 18, then she's probably at a similar age, and lots of girls that young can't handle stuff like right & proper breakups, or even being in a relationship in the first place. Then there's mommy & daddy, who are very frequently the sole cause of the problem, namely, forcing their little princess to dump you for no good reason.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

You're in college. You're supposed to have fun -- not worry about girls. 
At least that's what I do and I seem alright.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I don't know if this is really good advice but this is what my mom always told me 

"You'r going to kiss a lot of frogs before you find the right one". 

Sorry to hear that but seriously, do you deserve a girl that broke up with you in a TEXT? I think not. You deserve better


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyone notice we seem to get this posted in the water hole quite a bit? 

Anyway, it sux bro, but truth be told, way it sounds she already found someone else, quick and text like that, with no warnings, like with albino, their mind is already on someone else, hard part is them no longer being their with YOU. Focus on new semester starting, aquariums, keep your mind busy, trouble sleeping, try sleep aide to help, but if it were me, focus on a girl thats caught ur eye recently,  hopefully there is one.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

@TheOldSalt
I think you might be on to something there.

@chocolatecrunch
LOL I like the advice.

@Osiris
I don't think I will be able to find another girl who likes The Bloodhound Gang as much as I do.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

emc7 said:


> A college girl I know got dumped by facebook. He just changed his status, so it sent her a message.


Hahahahahaha haha


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> Hahahahahaha haha


Your not a very nice person, are you. 

That wasn't a question....


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey Albino

You're 18 years old, I know it seems like the whole future just collapsed but from a multiverse perspective it was only one possible future - and not necessarily the best one.

When you're my age you may not even remember her name, or maybe that's just me with advancing dementia 

Hang in there, time is a healer and is on your side.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

chocolatecrunch said:


> Your not a very nice person, are you.
> 
> That wasn't a question....


blue cray is nice but in his own weird/odd way,,,


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Eh... I'll be the first to admit that I'm an oddball, getting married at 18. But I had been with the same guy since I was 14... I think it was quite obvious by the time I finished high school that I was in a minority. Most of the girls I knew (and still know) couldn't even handle living with a roommate for a couple months (ahem, my first crazy roommates), much less living with the same person for years or being in a committed relationship, period. 

Luckily, I was raised with a mom who told me I could do anything I wanted, and that there was no boy worth shooting myself in the foot over. If they can't handle themselves with some grace and maturity in a breakup, they weren't worth it in the first place. I went through a horrible breakup before I met my now-husband that changed my view on men. I stopped trying so hard. And that's when I met him 

My advice is, enjoy college, but don't party too hard. Don't be one of those people that skates through and doesn't make anything of themselves. Remember that it's not the end of the world to have a breakup, especially with someone who seems as immature as your ex. I'm not going to tell you NOT to look for relationships, but just tone it down. Maybe it will find you like it did me


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

at least you broke up before you screwed up and got married or else half your stuff would be gone too !! The best revenge is living well.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Albino.

am sorry your ex didnt have the guts to face you and tell this to you on ur face. i only shows that this girl was just not worth your time and defiantly low on the moral scale. i think it was chocolate crunch who said you need to kiss a lotta frogs before you find the right princess and she is right.

it is refreshing to see a guy being in a committed monogamous relationship. most men (and i am gonna draw a lotta flake for this) are incapable of staying committed to a monogamous relationship. you do deserve a lot better and trust me, when the time is right you will find the girl who you were meant to be with.

What TheOldSalt said holds a lotta weight in this conversation but thats just a tangent in this formula we call life. true, 90% of the time its an external element who manages to convince them to call off a relationship. if someone can actually be swayed by such people, parents, friends, colleagues goes to show that these people have no spine to stand on. 

i am not very old. but i have seen my share of life and am sure there is a lot more in store but what i do know is this. each time someone walks in or out of your life, its fate. its situations like from which we learn, remember and grow as an individual.

hope you do feel better. all the best mate.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

chocolatecrunch said:


> Your not a very nice person, are you.
> 
> That wasn't a question....


Well we all know the same could be said for you but we don't go around saying it do we? By laughing I was expressing my opinion, what I laughed at was a an awesome burn. 

I do find myself to be a nice person though, I have helped 90% of the noobies on here get started in the right direction or given them advice on how to keep and take care of their fish. If I was just a **************** to everyone on here do you think I'd still be here? Knowledge is ment to be shared, if it comes with a stong opinion you disagree with, ignore it.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I know how you feel a GF of three years did almost the same thing except she just stopped talking to me and we only talk every now and then and that hurts more then the break up. My best advice to you is try and stay friends.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

It really sucks when this kind of stuff happens. I had almost the same thing happen my senior year of high school.

My advice would be to just do what you want to do. Don't go out of your way for another girl or anything. After that last girlfriend my last year of high school, I didn't find another for four years, and she is by far the best thing that's ever happened to me.

Long story short, let them come to you. Until then, go effing nuts and don't look back.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Now I am just trying to figure out how to even find another girl, I was lucky enough that my ex asked me out originally, and now most of the women I know are either taken or just not interested in a relationship right now...


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

Albino_101 said:


> Now I am just trying to figure out how to even find another girl, I was lucky enough that my ex asked me out originally, and now most of the women I know are either taken or just not interested in a relationship right now...


It's a hard pill to swallow but your first change of perspective has to be in not just finding "another girl" meaning you are seeking someone to fulfill a role rather than looking for another person to share yourself with.

There's nothing less attractive than being perceived as needy. Sadly often women (and or girls) are attracted to men they believe to be secure in themselves because they aren't needy when in fact those men are just completely selfish and unconcerned with the needs of the women.

Just work on letting your true self out, it will happen when you least expect it.


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> I stopped trying so hard. And that's when I met him



Exactly! Words of wisdom.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

BV77 said:


> at least you broke up before you screwed up and got married or else half your stuff would be gone too !! The best revenge is living well.


This^^^^^ BV speaks the ultimate truth.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Just look after #1 at the moment sweety ^^, Go out with a few of your close friends and have fun before you settle down. Otherwise you'll never experience everything there is out there, In the end not all mistakes are mistakes, They are there to make you stronger as a person. I don't have regrets because all that has happened to this day has made me who I am, You only have regrets if you hate yourself. If she didn't have the guts to tell you in person then she is immature and pathetic and like most people have said you deserve better <3 eventually someone will come along who you will never want to let you go, and neither will you. How you feel a bit better soon <3 its a hard process but I think you are loved here no matter how alone you feel, were All here for you


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Albino_101 said:


> @Osiris
> I don't think I will be able to find another girl who likes The Bloodhound Gang as much as I do.


there's billions of people on the planet. I promise you, you will find someone (and she may even like The Bloodhound Gang!). you're 18, you have to experience life and girls. like it was said earlier, YOU WILL FIND HER. Love hurts, but it's not the end.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

when all else fails...get a dog, they will love you unconditionally.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

BV77 said:


> when all else fails...get a dog, they will love you unconditionally.


Ok BV now you are just showing off your genius..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

... I don't even know what the Bloodhound Gang *IS*. 
I'm pretty sure it's not important, though, and no basis upon which to base a relationship.

Well, college is swarming with hotties, most of them half crazy and finally free from their parents for the first time and ready to go wild. Soon enough you'll no doubt have plenty of other chickies to keep you busy.
I am not an attractive guy, ( by any means ) and even I had a few girlfriends & flings in college. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I see what you mean TOS, but I don't just want a fling or a few dates, When I have a relationship with somebody I want it to be serious and long term.

And BV77 I already have 2 dogs.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Albino_101 said:


> I see what you mean TOS, but I don't just want a fling or a few dates, When I have a relationship with somebody I want it to be serious and long term.


Don't worry about it, seriously, your still a young man with some time on your hands and will have for a while. You shouldn't want to have too serious a relationship too soon for either you or her, you still need to experience a lot mate, don't rush it, it will come. Good luck in your ventures.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It used to be the girls who went to school to "catch a husband". Now they are working hard for grades, and enjoying their free time and they will dump any guy who is taking up too much of their time or wants them to stay home and "make babies". 

College is where girls figure out that they want a career and to be taken care of. This is what the guys want, too. So whats the problem? A big percent of guys still expect to have a 'stay at home' wife to raise their children. They believe "take care of" means provide a paycheck. This group is much larger than the group of girls that dream of being a "homemaker". College girls mean a guy who takes care of them by cooking and doing laundry and watching the kids so she can go out with her friends. Exactly what a boy wants. But after a few dates of being told her grades don't matter and she should do his laundry instead of her homework, a girl swears off relationships until graduation.


----------

